# A few digital designs...



## sabbath999 (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are a few things I did years ago when I played with graphics programs. The oldest of these is over 10 years old, the newest about 7..


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 28, 2007)

I like #1.  Reminds me of something you would see in Star Wars.


----------

